# Making the ashtray compartment more useful?



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

I don't smoke and I don't let people smoke in my car, so the front ashtray compartment is a total waste. 

Has anyone modified theirs to make it more useful for storing things? I'd like to modify mine in a way that can be restored to original, as the car is leased. I'd even be willing to lose the lighter, as I don't have any aux accessories that require it.

Ideas?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

custom install a mp3 player that uses memory cards in there. :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Several folks have put their XM head unit in there. The Roady fits quite nicely.

EDIT: That should have said Commander, not Roady! Sorry for the mixup


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Put your pot in there, dude!

J/K Seriously though, if you have some cash to toss at it, it would make a nice spot for some aux gauges (oil temp & pressure). Probably need some custom fab work, though. Or, you could get some sort of semi-custom cell phone mount to put in there. Rig up a Jack Bauer speaker phone, for when you are away from CTU, chasing bad guys!


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

There's also a non-smokers insert that can go in there as well as one to replace the rear ashtray. I don't have the part numbers handy, but with a little searching, you can find them at http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/

After you find the part numbers, just get them from a parts counter or order them from someone who does Internet sales. If you need more info, you should be able to find it in a search of the various sites.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

Not sure if it fits in the cig lighter compartment, but there is a 3 guage kit - voltmeter, oil pressure, oil temperature which is designed to fit in the compartment just above - the panel could probably be cut to fit the lighter compartment, and could probably be easily removed if necessary at lease end. I saw it in the Bavauto.com catalog p.6 - no pic on the website, tho, I looked - sorry. $399, your choice of white or black face analog guages. Check it out...


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

It's also on LeatherZ.com, eyeguy.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> It's also on LeatherZ.com, eyeguy.


Oh nice...Thanks for the link, and a better pic than in the Bavauto catalog. I'd like one of those - (sigh), just have to add it to the list. Bluetooth, Clearbra, tint, GUAGE KIT...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

eyeguy, RSP, thanks for the leads! I'll check it out.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

kurichan said:


> :dunno: I don't get it... Simple question... Why the hostility? :dunno:


He wasn't being hostile...just jerkin' your chain a bit.

I custom fit my radar detector display where the ashtray is. Looks very clean. I posted some pics a few weeks ago.


----------



## atwnsw (Aug 21, 2004)

I would like to get a part # to replace the ash tray in between the front seats. I bought a pre-owned 2003 325i this past weekend and we don't smoke.

As the original poster asked, what options and part #'s are there to put some function in that dead space?

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Fast Bob said:


> No hostility, just a feeble attempt at humor....
> (C`mon, give us a smile....)
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


Gotcha. I guess I'm just used to seeing  or  in cases like that... :angel: Will delete the post. Sorry I missed the nuance.


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow...suprised no one else is using their ashtray for this...I have my Valantine 1 remote display there.


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

mrtm2004 said:


> Wow...suprised no one else is using their ashtray for this...I have my Valantine 1 remote display there.


Have pics?


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

eyeguy said:


> Have pics?


Just took, just for you!


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

mrtm2004 said:


> Just took, just for you!


Thanks - was it a difficult install in the lighter compartment, and do you worry about high visibility with the mount above the mirror?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

RSPDiver said:


> ... LeatherZ.com ...


 Their gauge kit absolutely rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

*Replacing Ashtrays*

I'm in a similar situation to you, Anthony, having recently bought a certified ci with pointless ashtrays.

I don't have parts nos on me, but Circle BMW's (in NJ) parts folks were able to ship me replacement storage bins for both the front and rear ashtrays. They typically sell accessories and parts under invoice and seem to be reasonable about shipping costs. (I chose them because they're close to me.)

If you look at the general FAQ on E46fanatics.com, it has parts nos for a '99 325 under "non-smoker package", or something of the sort. Note that Circle told me a couple of the numbers on the FAQ are redundant or incorrect (e.g. a plastic plug to replace the cigarette lighter element), but that's one place to start.

Good luck... :thumbup:



atwnsw said:


> I would like to get a part # to replace the ash tray in between the front seats. I bought a pre-owned 2003 325i this past weekend and we don't smoke.
> 
> As the original poster asked, what options and part #'s are there to put some function in that dead space?
> 
> ...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Their gauge kit absolutely rocks. :thumbup:


Looks nice, but it goes in the compartment ABOVE the ashtray, not IN the ashtray, right?


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

kurichan said:


> Looks nice, but it goes in the compartment ABOVE the ashtray, not IN the ashtray, right?


Yeah that goes in the compartment above the ashtray. That's why you need the storage space in lieu of the ash tray :angel:

Front replacement:
http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.d...20020400&btnr=51_3233&hg=51&fg=35&x=181&y=149

Rear replacement
http://rust.mine.nu/bmw/showparts.d...=20020400&btnr=51_3241&hg=51&fg=35&x=219&y=73


----------

